# I'm too paranoid to write the location.



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I would love to meet others with SA, since I've never had before. 
It's on the east coast of Canada.
I'm really too afraid of saying the province.
Well, if you are from this area and you would like to give something like this a try... post your interest


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I have an idea: see if anyone else on the board is from the same location and then private message them to see if they know of support groups in the area! :idea


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I know there isn't any support groups here and I've never seen anyone, except one person who had an inactive account, from the same place I am.

But maybe... I'll shoot in the dark and see if there are some I don't know about (support groups and people from this area).


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Try a search: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/memberlist.php?do=search


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I didn't know you could do that. Thanks. 
I think I'll give up now, haha, 9 people showed up and all of them are inactive. 

...I wish there was a way to delete threads.


----------

